# Average Over 30 Rider Looking to Progress (snowboardaddiction vid worth it?)



## jamesdthomas2 (Nov 22, 2011)

I am 30 year old boarder with a late start. Started at 25. Now I am able to ride most groomed runs except double blacks. I rarely catch air but I am able to straight ling most blue runs. But I am looking to progress my riding without going park. Mentally...I am not able to get over the danger of the park at 30. I recently saw a teaser video on snowboardaddiction.com. They say it for someone just like me. I was wondering if anyone has seen this intermediate riding video? Is it worth the $27? Thanks in advance for any responses.


----------



## 61ragtop (Aug 7, 2012)

I am a mid 30's rider that just got back into boarding 3 years ago and I bought the SA freestyle vid download set. I will say that it has improved my riding a ton!! When i watched them i thought ya all this stuff is obvious but the things i did from the vids that i wasn't before made a huge difference. 

I had no plans to ride park but to only learn to do more airs. the gradual progress the vids taught through put me in the park to give it a try. Needless to say I bought an a freestyle park board this year cause i liked it so much.

Nev and his team do a great job and I would recommend it. I have the one you are talking about but have not watched it yet so i cant comment on that particular one as of now.

I would recomend the freestyle set download though i dont regret it one bit and i think you get 6 months free of the subscription so you can download all the extra vids they have there too.

As a disclaimer I am in no way affiliated with Nev or Snowboard addiction.

I also subscribe to get all the other vids they release through the year for ''free''


----------



## aubzobot (Feb 19, 2011)

Although im not that old yet(thankfully) go get them. They really help you understand the tricks and how they work. really helped me


----------



## phony_stark (Jul 2, 2011)

aubzobot said:


> Although im not that old yet(thankfully) go get them. They really help you understand the tricks and how they work. really helped me


Word. 

Snowboard addiction + lessons(when you can) + going on consecutive days = instant progression

The SA videos help you wrap your head around how to do the tricks, so when you take a lesson, you're getting more feedback about the later stages of what you're trying to do. Going on consecutive days helps reinforce what you learned.


----------



## linvillegorge (Jul 6, 2009)

I'm 30 and had never been on a snowboard until I was 26. You just gotta ride harder and more often to catch up.


----------



## ttchad (Jan 9, 2008)

I have found that being in good shape helps. I do not think age really plays much of a factor. I am 39 and avoid the park in fear of recovery time and being able to put food on the table. Same reason I no longer ride however I do miss the race track.


----------



## BurtonAvenger (Aug 14, 2007)

If you can't ride a double black don't go in the fucking park.


----------



## hktrdr (Apr 3, 2012)

BurtonAvenger said:


> If you can't ride a double black don't go in the fucking park.


Why? None of the guys there can either...


----------



## david_z (Dec 14, 2009)

start with ground tricks (butters etc.) and work up to boxes then other jib features and rails. start catching air on rollers (outside the park) and other natural terrain. gradually find bigger features. eventually you'll be ready for the park even if you decide you're never going to send it on a 50-footer you'll be ale to get in there for a few laps and have a good time.

(I'm 32, didn't really start riding park until I was like 29)


----------



## BurtonAvenger (Aug 14, 2007)

hktrdr said:


> Why? None of the guys there can either...


Pretty sure I can ride a triple black just fine.


----------



## hktrdr (Apr 3, 2012)

BurtonAvenger said:


> Pretty sure I can ride a triple black just fine.


One sips or two? Are you putting any sugar in it?


----------



## blunted_nose (Apr 26, 2012)

BurtonAvenger said:


> Pretty sure I can ride a triple black just fine.


penta - black myself.


----------



## ShredLife (Feb 6, 2010)

hktrdr said:


> Why? None of the guys there can either...


lmfao. yea, maybe the little kiddos can't yet. try saying that to the guys your own age who are throwing down real tricks and killing it. they will embarrass you on a "triple black".

chances are if dudes can do better tricks than you they can ride better than you. period.


----------



## wrathfuldeity (Oct 5, 2007)

Just get the vid., I should get the vid...started at 44, now 53, don't do park besides we really don't have one' but can do any rated blacks and then some. But why do park when there is hairy shit to ride, anyway at my age I got different priorities and limits...everyone can do better tricks than me and frankly I suck at any tricks but I don't care.


----------



## CheeseForSteeze (May 11, 2011)

blunted_nose said:


> penta - black myself.


Colorado does rank some of their open face bowls and really tough trails as EX-double black which is same idea as triple black diamond some of the European resorts use.


----------



## slyder (Jan 18, 2010)

jamesdthomas2 said:


> I am 30 year old boarder with a late start. Started at 25. Now I am able to ride most groomed runs except double blacks. I rarely catch air but I am able to straight ling most blue runs. But I am looking to progress my riding without going park. Mentally...I am not able to get over the danger of the park at 30. I recently saw a teaser video on snowboardaddiction.com. They say it for someone just like me. I was wondering if anyone has seen this intermediate riding video? Is it worth the $27? Thanks in advance for any responses.


Back on topic for you, I"m a fan of SA videos. I bought the box set and was a subscriber and got tons of great videos from them. I am a visual learner and these are very well done, and have advanced my riding a ton. I started riding at 42 at 44 I'm getting better and better in the park. I ride within my limits but my limits keep expanding and much of it was do to SA and the help of many members here on the forum.

I don't work for SA I'm just a dad trying to board with his kids. I thought the $125 investment for me to improve was money well spent in my case. Some may not agree for themselves but again it worked for me !!!!


----------



## joelseph (Sep 10, 2012)

First time I ever strapped in was on a sketchy hike in like October in CO. Once i learned how to hold my own in the rocky pre season snow I got my employee pass at Breck and learned to ride blues and blacks... then the super fun bowls and shit. And after all of that my buddy told me I should hit up the park. Riding park feels a lot more natural than i thought it would, and I feel in control. Looking forward to indulging in a lot of park business this year.


----------



## Triple8Sol (Nov 24, 2008)

BurtonAvenger said:


> Pretty sure I can ride a triple black just fine.


You/we all know you are not the average park "kid," so that's not a good measuring stick.


----------



## lonerider (Apr 10, 2009)

jamesdthomas2 said:


> I am 30 year old boarder with a late start. Started at 25. Now I am able to ride most groomed runs except double blacks. I rarely catch air but I am able to straight ling most blue runs. But I am looking to progress my riding without going park. Mentally...I am not able to get over the danger of the park at 30. I recently saw a teaser video on snowboardaddiction.com. They say it for someone just like me. I was wondering if anyone has seen this intermediate riding video? Is it worth the $27? Thanks in advance for any responses.


No worries. There is plenty of fun to be had outside of the park as well. While I subscribe to SnowboardAddiction for their park videos, I just downloaded and took a peek at the Intermediate riding Basic video and I definitely believe it is worth the $27. Especially considering that a 3-hour group lesson at a resort would probably cost around $150 and cover some of the same information. It is by no means a comprehensive video, but it does have a lot of useful info. The topics covered appear to include proper stance setup (stance width and shoulder alignment), riding moguls, riding steeps, and riding deep powder.

Also consider the Webcam/Phone Coaching for $20. I sent Nev Lapwood a bunch of videos of me doing 540s a few days in advance and over video Skype he reviewed the videos with me and gave me some useful tips on things to work on to have cleaning takeouts and stay more compact during my spin.

A lot of people think they don't need lessons to improve their snowboarding... and that may be true... but a lot of people are also not very good at snowboarding despite what they think . I believe SnowboardAddiction a very good way to improve your snowboarding.


----------



## Slush Puppie (Aug 15, 2011)

The park is no more dangerous at 30 than it is at any other age. It's dangerous if you ride outside your capability. As is any place on the mountain. 

I didn't set foot onto a snowboard (or ski for that matter) until 36. That was last year. As you've heard from others already, not even that's old. So get out there and enjoy yourself. Ride what you want to ride. Let your standard and progression be your guide, not your preconception


----------



## ShredLife (Feb 6, 2010)

Slush Puppie said:


> The park is no more dangerous at 30 than it is at any other age.


i disagree. little kids are far more rubber-like, they heal much faster, and have less mass which creates less impact when they fall.


----------



## ShredLife (Feb 6, 2010)

Snowolf said:


> I see your point Slush Puppie but Shred is right. The consequences are far greater as we age. I totally get your point though but we have to also face reality that while us grays on trays hit the park, we can`t do it in the same manner these little rubber people can....


and look how polite i was!!!


----------



## Slush Puppie (Aug 15, 2011)

Yeah, I'm not disputing that we get more fragile as we get older but I don't especially feel it yet at 37 (recovery from exercise takes a bit longer now though).

I guess my point was that 'park' doesn't automatically mean hucking ourselves off the largest booter you can find first time around. At any age it's no more dangerous than you make it. It would be a shame for anyone to assume it's no longer an option at [insert random age over 20 here]. Just as no one should assume park is mandatory for a snowboarder in the first place! 

Personally, I had a load of fun doing 1's off the beginner kickers and some easy boxes. Pretty unimpressive but still fun. Am I going to go much bigger than that? I doubt it. Just be a bit sensible, focus on technique and ride within your(and your body's) limit.

And certainly don't think the fun stops at 30! I've had a total fkn blast in my 30's


----------



## slyder (Jan 18, 2010)

Snowolf said:


> Nope totally agree with you. As I posted earlier, I am 47 and love taking park laps. Like you, I am not throwing cab 7`s off of the huge 60 footers and never will but will always enjoy a little air off of the 10 to 20 foot tables and when it`s soft and forgiving will throw in a BS 1 or one of my hideous 3`s.....


This is me but I"m also trying to do rails at 45yr, My 50/50 are coming along nicely. This year my goal is street style ollie on and if that goes well rounded off by boardslides and lipsides and I'd be totally happy with that. Oh and to learn 3's off very small park jumps. 

I think all the above points are great but more than anything at the 30+ crowd, maybe 70% mental game is hitting us or holding us back. We over think, get scared, realize consequences, the mind goes to all those places taking our body along creating "hesitation do to self preservation"


----------



## BurtonAvenger (Aug 14, 2007)

Triple8Sol said:


> You/we all know you are not the average park "kid," so that's not a good measuring stick.


What I don't snowboard I just play one on the Internet.


----------



## jamesdthomas2 (Nov 22, 2011)

Thanks everyone for Ana example of how long I can enjoy this sport. But I was more looking at the snowboard addiction vid for intermediate riding. Have u all seen this vid? If so, is it worth $27. I have the freestyle set and agree that they are great. But is it worth the subscrtion?


----------



## lonerider (Apr 10, 2009)

jamesdthomas2 said:


> Thanks everyone for Ana example of how long I can enjoy this sport. But I was more looking at the snowboard addiction vid for intermediate riding. Have u all seen this vid? If so, is it worth $27. I have the freestyle set and agree that they are great. But is it worth the subscrtion?


Yes. See my previous post if you missed it as I explain more there.


----------



## otisdelarosa (Dec 29, 2011)

Yes, it's worth it. as long as it can help you improve your skills in riding


----------



## Donutz (May 12, 2010)

jamesdthomas2 said:


> Thanks everyone for Ana example of how long I can enjoy this sport. But I was more looking at the snowboard addiction vid for intermediate riding. Have u all seen this vid? If so, is it worth $27. I have the freestyle set and agree that they are great. But is it worth the subscrtion?


I bought the whole pacakge (download) and yeah, it's worth it. Even the parts that you don't think you'll use. Like when I bought the vids I wasn't in to park at all, but since I've watched them I'm actually starting to try out features.

Seriously, unless the $$ is going to mean going without a meal or something, definitely get it.


----------



## OldDog (Oct 7, 2012)

And here I thought I was just nuk'n futz for considering hiking in to Shames before it opens to start "learning" before the lift opens!...

Seriously though, I'm out of my mind right? 

It's just that Dec. 8th is so fucking far away...



joelseph said:


> First time I ever strapped in was on a sketchy hike in like October in CO. Once i learned how to hold my own in the rocky pre season snow I got my employee pass at Breck and learned to ride blues and blacks... then the super fun bowls and shit. And after all of that my buddy told me I should hit up the park. Riding park feels a lot more natural than i thought it would, and I feel in control. Looking forward to indulging in a lot of park business this year.


----------



## ShredLife (Feb 6, 2010)

do you live in Terrace?

can i live in your garage?


----------



## henry06x (Feb 16, 2011)

BurtonAvenger said:


> If you can't ride a double black don't go in the fucking park.


There are reasons they have different skill level parks.....


----------



## OldDog (Oct 7, 2012)

Kitimat actually. 35 minutes from Terrace.

Sure, why not... You can be my live-in snowboard mentor/guru.



ShredLife said:


> do you live in Terrace?
> 
> can i live in your garage?


----------



## ShredLife (Feb 6, 2010)

fucking shit homie. best mountains, best steelhead fishing, i imagine the herb will suffice...
i'm jealous.


----------



## lonerider (Apr 10, 2009)

henry06x said:


> There are reasons they have different skill level parks.....


Personally, whenever anyone says "they ride park" I am assuming the regular park. Just like when someone says they like to race cars at the track... I don't assume they mean bumper cars at Six-Flags.

I hope most people who are getting into freestyle will learn to say "baby park," "mini park," "progression park," whatever your favorite PC-term is... It really makes a difference when you are talking about stuff.


----------



## slyder (Jan 18, 2010)

Our hill only has one park and if you saw it you would laugh but it all I got here
We are not as fortunate as other places in the country to have it so good like many of you out-west riders. So many of us are using what we thought were or are regionally correct terms.


----------



## OldDog (Oct 7, 2012)

Yeah, too bad I don't fish or smoke... :dunno:

What's even worse is I grew up in the Utah Rockies and I've never been on a board or skis, and I'll turn 37 in January. 



ShredLife said:


> fucking shit homie. best mountains, best steelhead fishing, i imagine the herb will suffice...
> i'm jealous.


----------



## lonerider (Apr 10, 2009)

slyder said:


> Our hill only has one park and if you saw it you would laugh but it all I got here
> We are not as fortunate as other places in the country to have it so good like many of you out-west riders. So many of us are using what we thought were or are regionally correct terms.


I'm really only talking about stuff that is clearly made for people to learn on. You can do some sick tricks on a plain old car tire buried in the snow.

To me, if the park has jib elements aren't ride on (i.e. you need to ollie a gap) and are longer than 5 feet and jumps (it there are any) need to be at least 15 feet long (i.e. you couldn't clear the gap on foot).


----------



## ShredLife (Feb 6, 2010)

OldDog said:


> Yeah, too bad I don't fish or smoke... :dunno:


well you should start both...


----------



## OldDog (Oct 7, 2012)

Smoking is "illegal"  and I'm a vegetarian... 



ShredLife said:


> well you should start both...


----------



## ShredLife (Feb 6, 2010)

i don't fish for steelhead for food. i fish for them because nothing panics like a steelhead when you hook em. it's like playing tug-of-war with a pitbull. they're just amazing creatures. 


and fuck the law.


----------



## henry06x (Feb 16, 2011)

lonerider said:


> Personally, whenever anyone says "they ride park" I am assuming the regular park. Just like when someone says they like to race cars at the track... I don't assume they mean bumper cars at Six-Flags.
> 
> I hope most people who are getting into freestyle will learn to say "baby park," "mini park," "progression park," whatever your favorite PC-term is... It really makes a difference when you are talking about stuff.


I Agree. I also think when someone talks about "wanting to get into park" that they mean they will start with beginner parks and then move into intermediate parks. Not just jump into the big boy parks. I like to ride in the park but intermediate is about as big as I go. The big park at my resort is about the size of a intermediate park at larger resort and is probably part of the reason it is all the more comfortable I am.


----------



## OldDog (Oct 7, 2012)

Yeah, I know a lot of people who "sport" fish. When I said vegetarian I meant more in the "I don't kill/torture shit for fun" way than the "I don't eat fish way".

But hey, to each their own. 



ShredLife said:


> i don't fish for steelhead for food. i fish for them because nothing panics like a steelhead when you hook em. it's like playing tug-of-war with a pitbull. they're just amazing creatures.


----------



## ShredLife (Feb 6, 2010)

ah ha! gotcha. i will for sure torture these little bastards for as long as i'm able... for me it's the best way to commune with the fish is to be able to catch one and hold it in hand and release it. the hatchery fish i gladly slaughter tho, for conservation reasons..

i do pretty much only fly fish for them so they never really take the fly deep and its a barbless hook so its pretty easy to let em go... i probably sound like i'm trying to convince myself its ok :laugh:






POW>park.


----------



## OldDog (Oct 7, 2012)

ShredLife said:


> i probably sound like i'm trying to convince myself its ok :laugh:


Only a little...


----------



## ShredLife (Feb 6, 2010)

well i am a guide too, so i guess i am a profiteer of torture.... to the Hague with me!!


----------



## OldDog (Oct 7, 2012)

Not only that, but you totally made me an accomplice to your thread-jacking... 

Totally your fault, I had nothing to do with it. :cheeky4:

PS: I did just order an SA vid and the free sub! 



ShredLife said:


> well i am a guide too, so i guess i am a profiteer of torture.... to the Hague with me!!


----------

